# Grow out tanks



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

What do you guys use as grow out tanks when breeding, It doesnt seem logical or plausible to have 100 2.5g tanks so what do you guys do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think most people keep the fry together until they start showing aggression. Then you can keep the females together and put the males in their own containers. I think most people use gallon containers, at least until they find homes for them.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used half gallons for the over flow of males, But it's one hell of alot of daily work,,,
1 gallons are better, which is what I believe most use for the males once they need to be separated,, But that still entails alot of work if you plan on maintaining them properly.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you use like, made for fish bowls, or just large jars or something. Because at the petstore 1g bowls are like $8, so 100 bowls would be an $800 investment which doesnt seem very logical.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

It's called the "Dollarstore" Go the the food container sections, Lots there you can use,


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> It's called the "Dollarstore" Go the the food container sections, Lots there you can use,


Ahh good thinking.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicklet is funny!!! But very helpful! : ] 
Thanks for everything Chicklet!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

didnt you realize how expensive breeding bettas is gonna get?............I wouldnt even attempt such a thing........For me its not the cost factor, its the water changes on all those gallon containers everywhere in my house.........They are beautiful fish, but the cost and the work just doesnt seem worth it to me........Good Luck!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know it would be expensive but I didnt think it would be a $800 cost, but 50-100 $1 tanks plus 2 containers of fry food and 2 pellet foods at $4 each. Ohh and the food to condition the mating pair but thats basically a one time cost. After I get rid of as many as I can to the local petstores/petco I already have a 10g and 2g that I coulde put any that I couldnt get rid of or any that Id want to keep. But I would need a filter and heater for that. So Im thinking total it'd be about a $150 investment. I dont plan on doing this until I get a job this summer so I should have the money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you have a 20 gallon breeding tank yet?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

*cough* No one ever said breeding bettas was cheap.
To the contrary, the more research I do on the topic, the more I find various breeders saying it is quite an expensive endeavor.
The Cost of a Betta Spawn


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good info, Nataku.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use quart/1/2 gallon/1 gallon canning jars, pickle jars work too.


----------

